# NYX pigments vs. MAC pigments



## glee5 (Jun 9, 2007)

so i decided to do a little comparison of NYX pigments and MAC pigments because although i own both brands, i wanted to see the difference between the two. soo here goes




*:*

*MAC*

price: 19.50 for .26 oz

staying power: amazingg

colors: gorgeoussss

uses: everything and anything lol

pic:






in this pic jardin aires and nyx's nude looks almost exactly the same but in person jardin aires is more goldish pink and nyx nude is more of a beige-y shimmer (basically a cross between provence and jardin aires)






both very similar but kitchmas is more pinkish whereas baby pink pearl is more of a lilac

*NYX*

price: 3.00 for .06 oz

staying power: pretty good but tends to fade a little

colors: also very pretty

uses: i think their pigments are only to be used as loose shadows but i'm not 100% sure

pic:






all the shades have a highly reflective quality that u cant really see in the picture.

which do you guys like better, mac or nyx? i personally like MAC better because im such a sucker for MAC but NYX is really great for someone who doesnt want to break the bank and still get great quality


----------



## newyorkknick (Jun 9, 2007)

theyre both great! i cant tell the difference sometimes. i should swatch mac teal and the nyx pigment see if people can tell the difference. lol that would be fun.........i have become so addicted to pigments that i think swatching is fun......im cuh ray zee lol.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 9, 2007)

_They both look really good_


----------



## glee5 (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *newyorkknick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif theyre both great! i cant tell the difference sometimes. i should swatch mac teal and the nyx pigment see if people can tell the difference. lol that would be fun.........i have become so addicted to pigments that i think swatching is fun......im cuh ray zee lol. haha yea same here


----------



## Ashley (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for taking pics!


----------



## Jennythenipper (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting this topic. I've only tried the L'oreal pigment. Thanks for also posting the price per volume. I did the math and the NYX is the Cheapest, then MAC and L'oreal comes in dead last.

Has anyone tried studio direct pigments?


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 17, 2008)

I really like both... I have between 40-50 MAC pigments, and the full set of NYX pearl pigments. The NYX is great quality for the price, as you can see with the pictures above. I have some MAC favorites though, such as Deckchair, Sunpepper, and a few others. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to do the pics and review!


----------



## xiongmaomao (Jan 17, 2008)

can u press the nyx pigments or will they just fall apart really easily?


----------



## miss_fia (Feb 21, 2008)

wow, this helps a lot. thanks!


----------



## ladynpink (Feb 21, 2008)

I love MAC pigments..use them all the time...haven't tried the nyx pigments...but i'm sure they are great as well...


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 21, 2008)

I still like my MAC pigments better, but I bought the whole set of NYX pigments a couple of wks ago. For the price of nyx, it's worth the money and the color/quality is similar to MAC. I'm just not sure on the staying power yet as I haven't worn it often enough


----------



## Ricci (Feb 21, 2008)

Mac


----------



## arguelloam (Feb 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _They both look really good_ I agree!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 21, 2008)

I have only used MAC but they look so close in the pic.. my only thing would be staying power...


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 21, 2008)

I've got both and I do prefer my MAC ones. They NYX ones are great as they've got a few colours that MAC don't have. But I find the MAC ones have a deeper, richer colour and better staying power.

Thanks for doing the swatches.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 28, 2008)

Well for someone who definitely doenst want to end up broke I'm buying the NYX ones.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 29, 2008)

NYX pigments are definitely a great option for the budget-conscious. I really don't see why NYX pigments can't be used as a multipurpose product like MAC pigments.

Thanks for the review and the swatches. That was helpful!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 29, 2008)

What she said!





Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've got both and I do prefer my MAC ones. They NYX ones are great as they've got a few colours that MAC don't have. But I find the MAC ones have a deeper, richer colour and better staying power.
Thanks for doing the swatches.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NYX pigments are definitely a great option for the budget-conscious. I really don't see why NYX pigments can't be used as a multipurpose product like MAC pigments. 
Thanks for the review and the swatches. That was helpful!





Really? What kind of ways can you use MAC pigments that NYX pigments can't be used?


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 29, 2008)

I really want to try NYX pigments, but I can't find them in Calgary. If anyone knows where they are in Calgary, PM me!


----------



## internetchick (Feb 29, 2008)

Very interesting! Thanks for posting those. Are the NYX only available online?


----------



## angie531 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mac all the way, I did buy NYX pigments from eBay and I think they are great in quality for their price.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 1, 2008)

I love MAC but NYX looks great my give that a try


----------



## jessiny (Mar 2, 2008)

I think each one has it's pros and cons (although mac doesn't have as many)... Lol... I use both =)


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 2, 2008)

If I HAD to choose, I would choose MAC, but I really do love NYX pigments too.


----------



## love heals (Mar 3, 2008)

What are pigments??? Are they loose eyeshadow? I don't understand what pigments are compared to regular eyeshadow.


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 6, 2008)

You can find nyx pigments at cherryculture.com for $1.00 a great bargain , and they are great ! I do recommend getting some little 5g jars to put them in though , because the little containers they come in are VERY messy !


----------



## love2482 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice review, thanks for posting the swatchs.


----------



## ticklishlpgrl (Jun 16, 2008)

oo so pretty thanks for the helpful pictures


----------



## arguelloam (Jun 16, 2008)

they both good....


----------



## Nireyna (Jul 7, 2008)

is quality same? in mac and nyx?


----------



## jmaui02 (Jul 14, 2008)

They're both prettyyyyy. Thanks for the review.


----------



## superdolly (Jul 25, 2008)

You can't really compare MAC pigments with NYX Ultra Pearl Mania Eyeshadows because they aren't the same thing. NYX Ultra Pearl Mania eyeshadows are not pigments, they are just loose eyeshadows. While they both give you the same effect, they in no way are the same product.


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

i agree, they both look very nice.


----------



## Gee-Bubz-xO (Aug 7, 2008)

Even though mac cosmetics are really good, sometimes (well, alot of the time) i think that they are a little (well, rather) overpriced.

They both look really good but to be on the not-broke side

I'd be going for NYX







x


----------



## poezzy (Aug 14, 2008)

well they`re both great huh



some colors I say NYX is better


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 20, 2008)

i've been always wanting to try the nyx pigments..


----------



## Anthea (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gee-Bubz-xO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Even though mac cosmetics are really good, sometimes (well, alot of the time) i think that they are a little (well, rather) overpriced.

x

I have some of both and really they very similar in quality in and staying on power IMO. I will wear what ever colour suits me on the day in either brand. Value for your dollar NYX for sure.

I am not sure how much Mac pigments are in the UK but here in Australia, they sell here approximately double the price what it costs over the counter in the US


----------



## b3rly (Aug 20, 2008)

I have not tried the mac pigments, but I would love to try them.

I have most of the NYX pigments which I got from Cherry Culture before they raised their prices.

I love them! =)


----------

